# top round roast:  to smoke or low and slow with no smoke, any thoughts



## steelers (Jun 26, 2017)

Hello SMF, my name is Chuck, from Aberdeen, Md.  I am new to SMF and I have a new offset smoker and would like to get any opinions of how to get the very best from a top round roast, either by smoking with apple chunks or doing a low and slow method, the roast is a 4.5 lb angus beef roast, I welcome any ideas, thanks for sharing


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 26, 2017)

Top round, low n slow with smoke, 225F, to an IT of 125-130.  I prefer SPOG (Salt-Pepper-Onion-Garlic) for a rub.  Personally, I like a strong wood with beef (hickory or mesquite), medium works too (oak).  Apple I save for pork and chicken, if I use it. 

Steelers, I see this is your first post.  Stop in over at Roll Call and say "hi" so folks can give you a proper welcome.

Enjoy the top round!


----------



## steelers (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks Ray, I will try this, with hickory chunks, also I looked and looked on how to go to roll call and say hi to the folks, could not find how to do that, not really computer savvy, but any help would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 26, 2017)

Here you go.  Just go there on the main forum page and click on "start a new thread."

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call


----------



## b-one (Jun 26, 2017)

You come hear and ask if you should smoke it? Smoke it yes!!:biggrin:


----------



## steelers (Jun 26, 2017)

thanks for the reply b-one, kind of a stupid question:  should I smoke or do a low and slow with no smoke, on a smoking forum whether to smoke or not, but I am going to do  smoking, of the top round, thanks for the feedback


----------



## submariner (Jun 27, 2017)

Welcome and smoke it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 27, 2017)

Do what I do - smoke it at a very low temperature and then sous vide it overnight to tenderize it...


----------



## steelers (Jun 27, 2017)

Cool, I will try that next time, right now I have that roast on and the temp is at about 280, been smoking for 1 hour, trying to get 225, no luck, all vents closed, oh well better luck next time, thanks for the feedback


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 27, 2017)

Steelers said:


> Cool, I will try that next time, right now I have that roast on and the temp is at about 280, been smoking for 1 hour, trying to get 225, no luck, all vents closed, oh well better luck next time, thanks for the feedback


It'll still be fine.  Smoking it at 225F just keeps the outside from getting a little more done than the center.  280F chamber is no problem at all.  You'll just have about 1/4"-3/8" of a more done ring around it.  The center will still be nice and medium-rare.


----------



## b-one (Jun 27, 2017)

Steelers said:


> thanks for the reply b-one, kind of a stupid question:  should I smoke or do a low and slow with no smoke, on a smoking forum whether to smoke or not, but I am going to do  smoking, of the top round, thanks for the feedback



There's no dumb questions,especially if it makes the meat tasty!:biggrin:
Looking forward to your results!!Thumbs Up


----------



## masondixon (Jun 27, 2017)

Steelers said:


> Hello SMF, my name is Chuck, from Aberdeen, Md.  I am new to SMF and I have a new offset smoker and would like to get any opinions of how to get the very best from a top round roast, either by smoking with apple chunks or doing a low and slow method, the roast is a 4.5 lb angus beef roast, I welcome any ideas, thanks for sharing


Welcome aboard, Hazard County here as well. We have a newly formed MD group you should check out. Although we might have some issue with your user name.


----------



## steelers (Jun 27, 2017)

ok i will try and find this MD group, oh, the name, STEELERS, oh well, going for number 7 this year


----------



## steelers (Jun 27, 2017)

hello again b-one, well got er done today, pretty good results, started with charcoal and lump charcoal, little bit of wood, got her going but used too mujch nd it stayed at 280 to 300, but i smoked it every hour with hickory, and i cooked it for 4 hours, and i tell you what, thats the best top round i ever cooked, and it had a smoke ring, i did pretty good, but icould not of done it without the help of all you guys, thanks a lot i really appreciate it, next is  pork shoulder, once again thanks for all the help, this is the place to come for help


----------



## b-one (Jun 27, 2017)

Glad it turned out,got any pics? That pork butt will most likely be a longer smoke they can take along time. If you get around a eight pound butt is suggest cutting it in half use the same rub and smoke half no foil and wrap the other half during the stall to see which way you like better. Look into a finishing sauce to try on the meat but only after you have tried it without to see what it can do for the meat you can change it to your tastes overtime. My first butt was cooked on my gas grill and took forever don't be afraid to turn the heat up 250-300 some go even hotter and gave great results.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Jun 27, 2017)

Steelers said:


> ok i will try and find this MD group, oh, the name, STEELERS, oh well, going for number 7 this year


STEELERS, It's great yo have you. You have lots of great help here. 
I feel ya! 













3bdcfef69b01985a7d4767a9dcb3bf14.jpg



__ hooked on smoke
__ Jun 27, 2017


----------

